# When to intervene?



## ~Drini~ (Nov 16, 2013)

So Egg 3 (laid on the 3rd) is currently pipping! I can hear the little bugger inside and I can feel him squirming about.  

The first pip was seen last morning, yesterday. Since then (about 24 hours later) the chick has further cracked the area (the pips are all in a close group) but hasn't started on that zipping process to hatch. I was afraid that I'd have problems with low humidity... And I suspect that this is the case. I have been misting the eggs and the nest box more frequently, to try and fix this. 

I am not sure when I should intervene. I'm afraid to start to early or too late. Should I give the chick some more time? What do you guys usually do in this situation?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I just recently had to assist hatch two of my babies due to low humidity, the first one survived and is now five days old but the second one put up a fight for twelve hours after and monitoring but sadly didn't make it. The normal hatch time is 24 to 36 hours but some can hatch early so I would give it some more time, it may still be drawing in the blood and yolk. I assisted mine at 52 hours when I noticed they hadn't progressed past the pip mark and couldn't see many swollen veins when candled.
I'd suggest reading this, it was a huge help for me 
http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assisted-hatches-updated.html
Just be prepared that once you start you may need to be monitoring it for some time after.

Good Luck 
and let us know how the little one goes


----------



## ~Drini~ (Nov 16, 2013)

So after some time, I decided to go ahead and help the chick hatch. 

I labled the air cell, and started 'zipping' around it like the chick should have done. I then broke through the outer membrane and I had a viewing point to the chick. 

It didn't look like he was done absorbing in all the blood yet, but he was almost there. He was cheeping and breathing and I could see his teeny tiny tongue. But I couldn't put him back in the nest because half the egg had been peeled off. 

So I sat there. For about 3-3.5 hours (felt like 20 minutes to me!) I moistened the inner membrane every now and then. I kept breathing on my hands to keep the egg warm enough. After some point it looked safe to peel away the inner membrane, and so I did. I went half way down, before the chick pushed himself out onto my hand. His yolk was all absorbed and he looked nice and healthy.  He is pretty ugly, but I can't wait to see the young tiel he will feather into.

Shakes (the male) was quite confused, but I think his instinct took over because he tucked the chick under him. 

I have a question. When do the parents start feeding the chicks? 

Anyways, pictures!

This was perhaps the most stressful point for me.





























While I was taking pictures, Fish comes over and gets fascinated by this alien. I thought it was quite funny.









Egg 5 due on the 30th!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not sure but I think the yolk is meant to be sort of like the food for around twelve hours but the parents will feed them a very runny food in the first few hours, I could be very wrong though.
I agree, I found it scary opening it not knowing if they would be ok. Congrats on the little one


----------



## ~Drini~ (Nov 16, 2013)

blueybluesky said:


> I'm not sure but I think the yolk is meant to be sort of like the food for around twelve hours but the parents will feed them a very runny food in the first few hours, I could be very wrong though.
> I agree, I found it scary opening it not knowing if they would be ok. Congrats on the little one


I think that about the yolk is true as well. I'll do some more research on it. 

I am really happy that my first assist went well. I have read through lots of forums of people failing their first assist... That was the biggest worry for me in a long time.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, I adore those photos. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I was lucky with my first one, s/he had already drawn in the blood and yolk when I assisted and is growing fast now 
Good Luck with the babies and with egg 5 I hope all goes well with it's hatching, it would be awesome if it ended up a new years baby


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow that's absolutely amazing. Good job!


My birds waited to around 8-12 before feeding their babies. I always worried that they werent going to feed them, but I wome up in the morning and the babies little crops were always full


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The yolk last approximately 12hrs, after that the parents feed the babies. If the baby looks red when you check on it, it never hurts to give it some coconut water or pedialyte for hydration.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congradulations!

You'll know when the parents are feeding them when your hear a soft, and fast chirping sound, I have many videos of my birds feeding their chicks


----------



## cfamilyof6 (Dec 17, 2013)

How fun! Congrats! It is a homely little thing, but so cute!


----------

